# Looking for speech therapy work in Mexico



## BetsyC

I'm a licensed and experienced speech therapist looking for work in Mexico. My expertise is with the geriatric population. Does anyone know about any opportunities, or have any advice for me?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Unfortunately, I doubt that your licensing or certification would be recognized in Mexico and, of course, you would have to be completely fluent in Spanish and the culture as well. In the rare instance of an expat stroke victim, you services could be needed but most of them return to the USA if prolonged therapy/rehabilitation is needed. On top of that, you would need to come to Mexico on your own resources and be able to qualify for an FM3 Visa, renewable annually with proof of adequate foreign income or resources to stay. You could then seek employment or apply to immigration for permission to work independently; not easy to get in many cases. One cannot work in Mexico without government permissions added to your visa. So, if you have the resources, come and enjoy Mexico but don't get into a position of really needing to work here. Besides, the pay is extremely low; minimum wage being about the equivalent to $5.00 USD per day, not per hour; even less now, with the exchange rate at 13:1.


----------



## BetsyC

Thank you so much for the information! I was interested in the expat American community living in Mexico, not the Spanish-speaking community, although I do treat some Spanish speakers here. I have resources here in the States, so the salary would not be so important to me. I do love my work, and I love Mexico, so I would like to combine them if possible. I have six years of experience in the field, and I am middle-aged, this being a second career for me. Again, thank you so much for filling me in!


----------



## RVGRINGO

The expat community in Mexico is a somewhat confusing expression, in that we are scattered all over the country. You would find the largest concentration around Lake Chapala but those numbers wouldn't be enough to supply you with even a single client in a single year, even if you were able to get permission to work independently as a professional practitioner; a possibility. So, as before, my advice would be to plan to live on your present resources and/or foreign income from the USA. Almost all of us, here, are retired pensioners.


----------



## BetsyC

Thanks so much for the information. I do make a very good income here as a Speech Pathologist, but in the future, I may just decide to volunteer doing home care privately in Mexico, if I am permitted by the government to do that. I'll look into it. I've been to Mexico multiple times since the mid 1970's and know San Miguel, Oaxaca, Merida, Mexico City of course, and Puerto Escondido, but have never been to Lake Chapala. Next time I go, I will certainly put it on my list. I just wonder if some people might prefer to stay in Mexico rather than return to the States if disability strikes. Who knows? Again, thank you so much for taking the time to let me know what I need to investigate! Betsy


----------



## RVGRINGO

Do be cautious if you choose the 'volunteer' route. Even volunteers require working permission from immigration, in spite of not working for pay. I ran into that when I was teaching English to needy children. Enforcement is lax, but I was warned and no longer volunteer.


----------



## BetsyC

Again, thanks! I don't want to run into any controversy. Do you have any information on how I would contact immigration? I do have two Master's degrees, one in ESL, and the other in Speech Pathology. Do you think that would make it any easier?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Getting approval requires that you first have an FM3 or FM2 Visa and/or promise of a job from an employer, who will have to assist you with the application. Otherwise, you would have to apply as an independent professional (Visitante Profesional) in one specific capacity, not several, after getting your FM3 and settling in Mexico. Immigration offices are located in the capital of every state. They even send a crew to Chapala every Wednesday, from Guadalajara, to serve the expats here. They are very cooperative and will be helpful, but the options are limited. Mexico protects its workforce from foreign competition and the basic premise is that you won't get permission to work if a Mexican citizen could perform the same job or service. Your ESL credentials may be your best hope, as such teachers are always in demand. The downside is that the pay is low and often the hours are limited. As such, one can seldom do more than augment income, not make a living.
Here's a link to the immigration website: http://www.inami.gob.mx/


----------



## BetsyC

Great! I will look into the FM3 and the FM2 visas, and the Visitante Profesional options. Maybe, as you suggest, my way in might be through the ESL experience--15 years of teaching experience in multicultural settings, and the Master's degree in that field. While in Mexico, I might be able to explore Speech Pathology options. Wonderful! This is just the kind of information I was looking for, and I thank you so much.


----------



## AnnaV

Hi Betsy,

I've always wondered about speech therapy... can you use it to help with accent reduction? If so, I bet you could teach specialized EFL classes.


----------



## BetsyC

Hi Anna,
Actually, yes, that is within the Speech Pathology scope of practice. I did do accent reduction when I was in the ESL field, my first career. I worked with Russians and researched the particular sounds and sound sequences they had trouble with and developed a specialized program. It was fun to do! I don't know Russian, but I recorded them speaking English, and analyzed the problems. Do you know of specialized accent reduction classes in Mexico? Thanks so much for your reply!


----------

